# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  vermoedelijk depressief

## LieveG

Hallo, 

Ik ben Lieve, een 44 jarige moeder van drie superlieve kids en heb het vermoeden dat ik in een depressie terecht aan het komen ben. Ik ben anderhalf jaar geleden verlaten door mijn man na een jarenlang gevecht om zijn liefde terug te winnen. Ik weet dat een scheiding er in hakt, zeker als jij degene bent die verlaten wordt maar het lijkt bij mij een structurele vorm aan te nemen, ik herken mezelf niet meer. Ik woon met mijn kinderen in Spanje (waar we naar toe verhuist zijn omdat mijn ex dat wou) en dat maakt de situatie er niet eenvoudiger op. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik in een paar jaar tijd mijn man, mijn thuis, mijn vrienden en mijn familie en een bloeiende zaak ben kwijtgeraakt en ik besef dat ik dringend hulp nodig heb. 

Vrienden en familie wonen op 2400 km afstand, lokaal professionele hulp is geen optie door de taalbarriere en een psychiater op afstand die je eigen taal spreekt of engels wordt niet vergoed door het spaanse ziekenfonds en is voor mij nu niet te bekostigen. De reden waarom ik dus heb ingeschreven is om ervaringen uit te wisselen met andere mensen die het heel moeilijk hebben na hun scheiding, elkaar tips te kunnen geven en elkaar een hart onder de riem te kunnen steken en misschien wat steun of advies te krijgen bij een aantal heel moeilijke beslissingen die ik zal moeten nemen.

----------

